# Fear of Schizophrenia



## T-Mart (Nov 29, 2010)

I am having a great deal of trouble shaking the fear of schizophrenia. My dp/dr was drug induced and I initially was convinced I had triggered schizophrenia within myself. This was 6 months ago. I relate almost all strange thoughts that arise to the possibility that it is a schizophrenic thought and I am going insane.

I think that my fear of the illness makes me create symptoms in my head. For example, I will pour out a bowl of vector cereal and the sugar crystals on it will sparkle. I will ask myself 'What if I start to think that is poison? what if i start to think somebody is poisoning me?' Then I will mull it over in my head think holy shit this is a deluded thought I must be going schizophrenic. I am aware nobody is poisoning me and such a thought is far from true. Thoughts like this bother me. I am afraid that I will soon think 'somebody is poisoning me.' It's hard for me to take thoughts like that and just say, "meh, thats just anxiety."

I think one of my barriers to recovery is my need to address thoughts like this with a fear reaction. Any thought that I view as potentially deluded I must inform myself that I don't believe it. It's almost like I take solace in the fear reaction because it reminds me that I am still sane. As long as one knows delusional thoughts are untrue, they are not delusional.

Knowing they are unwanted thoughts that scare the shit out of me reminds me I have my sanity.

Any ideas on handling these thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

These kind of thoughts turn into a snowball rolling down a hill. The more you think about it, the more you think about it. So that means more blood will flow to your head. However, Aspirin is a blood thinner, which equalizes blood flow distribution through out your body. Which means that extra blood flowing to your head won't be there, so the thoughts will diminish like a fever. I take 81mg Aspirin about once every other day. The 81mg is the amount Doctors prescribe for heart patients. So I suggest you take Aspirin to combat these ill-conceived thought patterns. Good Luck.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

T-Mart said:


> I am having a great deal of trouble shaking the fear of schizophrenia. My dp/dr was drug induced and I initially was convinced I had triggered schizophrenia within myself. This was 6 months ago. I relate almost all strange thoughts that arise to the possibility that it is a schizophrenic thought and I am going insane.
> 
> I think that my fear of the illness makes me create symptoms in my head. For example, I will pour out a bowl of vector cereal and the sugar crystals on it will sparkle. I will ask myself 'What if I start to think that is poison? what if i start to think somebody is poisoning me?' Then I will mull it over in my head think holy shit this is a deluded thought I must be going schizophrenic. I am aware nobody is poisoning me and such a thought is far from true. Thoughts like this bother me. I am afraid that I will soon think 'somebody is poisoning me.' It's hard for me to take thoughts like that and just say, "meh, thats just anxiety."
> 
> ...


One important thing to remember is that people who are schizophrenic do not worry about becoming schizophrenic it just happens to them and they become delusional. When i first went to the doctor to talk about my symptoms i told him that i thought i was becoming schizophrenic and he immediately told me that it wasn't possible because i was capable of understanding that the thoughts i was experiencing were irrational and I didn't want them to be happening to me. People who are schizophrenic believe that their delusions and irrational thoughts are real. Trust me, I have been through alot with this disorder and you have nothing to worry about in this area. You aren't going crazy and you won't go crazy. I have thought i was going crazy for years and yet somehow i am still able to understand the world around me. The suffering is difficult and it fluctuates from better to worse but you will never reach a point where the world no longer makes sense. Hope this helps, best of luck to you, i know how you feel...take care,

Michael.


----------



## GoatTrip (Nov 17, 2010)

triple post


----------



## GoatTrip (Nov 17, 2010)

triple post


----------



## GoatTrip (Nov 17, 2010)

I do the exact same thing. It's like everything leads to the conclusion that you're schizophrenic. I'm sometimes afraid that If I fight or defeat my fears that I will suddenly lose touch with reality. I sometimes feel like my dp/dr might be what keeps me sane. That thought just gives me more to freak out about and I know it's not true so I'm trying to end those thoughts. I wish you luck with your battle.


----------

